# BKK Gesundheit: Unbekannter fordert zum "Daten-Ankauf" auf



## Newsfeed (11 Februar 2010)

Die Krankenkasse BKK Gesundheit, eigenen Angaben zufolge mit 1,5 Millionen Versicherten die größte deutsche Betriebskrankenkasse, hat auf Vorwürfe des ARD-Magazins Kontraste reagiert, wonach "möglicherweise hochsensible medizinische Daten" von Versicherten in die Hände von Unbefugten gelangt sind.

Weiterlesen...


----------

